# Tennessee | Uber Does A Switcheroo On TNC Bills That Required Primary Gap Insurance Coverage



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft requirements advance in General Assembly*
*http://www.tennessean.com/story/mon...quirements-advance-general-assembly/70735552/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber, Lyft requirements advance in General Assembly


The Bills referred to in the article above are HB 1075 & SB 1052. These Bills required TNCs to provide Primary Gap Insurance coverage.

http://wapp.capitol.tn.gov/apps/Billinfo/default.aspx?BillNumber=HB1075&ga=109

https://legiscan.com/TN/text/HB1075/2015










The Bill History for HB 1075 (& thus SB 1052) says "Taken off notice for cal" which means that it wasn't going anywhere and was taken off the calender yesterday.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

But today we have this:

*Uber, Lyft regulations make way through Tennessee Legislature*
*http://www.bizjournals.com/memphis/...t-regulations-make-way-through-tennessee.html*

The Bill now making it's way through TN Legislature is HB 992.
http://openstates.org/tn/bills/109/HB992/
And it requires No Primary Insurance coverage.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And this Uber Gap Insurance Duplicity is going on despite Uber reaching a Compromise Model Insurance Bill Language with Insurers
*Uber | Insurance Aligned*


----------

